# What are you driving?



## Mary (May 28, 2004)

So I'm driving down I-94 the other day, and I see the most unique car I have ever seen in my entire life... As EVERYONE knows by now, I am from Detroit. As a Detroiter, I take my cars very seriously. I am an old car buff (and not the only one; our Woodward Dream Cruise is world famous) and am always looking for unusual cars - older cars, that you don't see every day.

What I saw was an AMC Eagle, two tone. This is in itself very unusual, since AMC hasn't been around in many a year. But it gets better! This particular AMC Eagle had a bull's horns on the grille. (Are they called horns or antlers? City girl here...) I'm talking about the horns of a male cow, you know, like Boss Hogg used to have on his Cadillac! On an AMC Eagle!!!

And I thought, now THERE'S a man who's confident in himself.

Ever since then, I have been wondering about what everyone else on the board drives. Cars are very important here, and your loyalties say a lot about you...

I'll start off - I am a GM Girl (love them) who is currently driving a Ford Escort. Sigh. (Long story, but the short version is, it's my X's fault.) But I don't have a car payment, which is important at the moment. I am soooooo smitten with the new GTO (have you seen it - it is SO SWEET!?) I have no accoutrements like bumper stickers on it, because that would imply ownership, and I just can't take that step. Stupid, stupid Ford. The only Ford I would ever knowlingly purchase would be a pickup (probably the F-250)...

You couldn't pay me to drive a Chrysler, but man is that new 300 awesome looking!!!

Anyone else care to put in their :wr50:? Do you have bumper stickers...or is everyone driving an unmarked black Lincoln Town Car? (the most square ride I could think of - the Puri-mobile...)

I promise not to laugh (out loud)...

Mary


----------



## sastark (May 28, 2004)

2003 Dodge Neon.

I'm not, by nature a Dodge man, but I must admit that this little car has grown on me.

But I'm still daily lusting after a 2004 Ford Mustang GT convertable. *sigh* someday....


----------



## FrozenChosen (May 28, 2004)

At home I drive a '93 Mercury Sable, or a '98 Nissan Quest. I might be taking the Quest to Auburn next semester. Check out this bad party vehicle:

[img:d92c088452]http://www.theautochannel.com/media/photos/nissan/1998/98_nissan_quest_xe.jpg[/img:d92c088452]


----------



## Irishcat922 (May 28, 2004)

I have been riding the shoe leather express since my car broke down.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (May 28, 2004)

*I only wish I had this.....*

[img:b12880f22a]http://learning.usd383.org/tlcf/tlcf2000/webquest/mandy-suzanne/delorean.jpg[/img:b12880f22a]


----------



## wsw201 (May 28, 2004)

[quote:72911fa9b4]
I'm talking about the horns of a male cow, you know, 
[/quote:72911fa9b4]

Okay city girl, time for a little educatin'. A cow is a female cattle that has thrown at least one or two calves. A bull is a male cattle that is at least 2 years old and is ready to be let loose on the cows. A calf is either female or male but is less than one or two years old. A heifer is a female cattle that is over 1 year old but has not thrown a calf yet. Usually a cow will still be called a heifer until they throw at least 2 calves. A steer was a male (ouch).

BTW, when I say &quot;throw a calf&quot; I don't mean that literally (its cattlemen talk). That means &quot;give birth&quot;. 

With gas prices the way they are I have parked my Dodge Ram and am driving my wife's Buick Riviera (better gas mileage).


----------



## Christopher (May 28, 2004)

Brother you sure know alot about bull. LOL

Mary, it is ok. Go ahead and vent, let it all out, girl.

Well, my wife is driveing our 98 ford escort right now until it falls apart. 
Me and the boys (and my wife Mary when she is with us) ride around in our Kia Sodona. Love it! Leather seats, moon roof, electric everything and more.


----------



## cupotea (May 28, 2004)

Before loosing my eyesight in 1999, I was driving a beige 1993 Buick Park Avenue.


----------



## Christopher (May 28, 2004)

Brent, how bad is your eyesight? Can you read this?


----------



## cupotea (May 28, 2004)

[quote:eee10e3b1f][i:eee10e3b1f]Originally posted by Christopher[/i:eee10e3b1f]
Brent, how bad is your eyesight? Can you read this? [/quote:eee10e3b1f]

Hey Christopher.

I have severe macular degeneration in my right eye and have been mostly blind in my left eye since birth. The macular degen. pretty much shot out my central vision, but didn't affect the peripheral vision, so I have to magnify my computer settings as well as having to use special low vision equipment in order to read books. If you take a quarter and place it 12 inches from your eyes, a part of your vision is blocked out by a a gray blind spot. That is what my vision typically looks like.

I have my browser set to the Largest Font Size with an 800x600 resolution.


----------



## ChristianasJourney (May 28, 2004)

Buy Wayne still didn't answer your question--deer have antlers, bulls have horns. As in bullhorn. LOL.

With that said, I drive a GM Beauville--GM cars is part of the family bloodline. However, I haven't driven a Dodge in awhile, but when I did I liked them a lot. And I liked the styling of the Dodge Ram. I can't say much for the Fords...The &quot;in-laws&quot; drove those.  However, my grandfather who was a GM employee all of his life, and got all the GM discounts, owned several Cadillacs throughout the years, when the opportunity came for him to get a Lincoln Towncar, he jumped at the chance. He always wanted a &quot;mafia car&quot; -- he got black, too. :bs2: We still have it, and it still gets driven.


----------



## ChristianasJourney (May 28, 2004)

> [i:a00f38907a]Originally posted by CajunBibleBeliever[/i:a00f38907a]
> [quote:a00f38907a]
> I have severe macular degeneration in my right eye and have been mostly blind in my left eye since birth. The macular degen. pretty much shot out my central vision, but didn't affect the peripheral vision, so I have to magnify my computer settings as well as having to use special low vision equipment in order to read books. If you take a quarter and place it 12 inches from your eyes, a part of your vision is blocked out by a a gray blind spot. That is what my vision typically looks like.
> 
> ...


----------



## cupotea (May 28, 2004)

> [i:55f8a5d20c]Originally posted by ChristianasJourney[/i:55f8a5d20c]
> [quote:55f8a5d20c][i:55f8a5d20c]Originally posted by CajunBibleBeliever[/i:55f8a5d20c]
> [quote:55f8a5d20c]
> I have severe macular degeneration in my right eye and have been mostly blind in my left eye since birth. The macular degen. pretty much shot out my central vision, but didn't affect the peripheral vision, so I have to magnify my computer settings as well as having to use special low vision equipment in order to read books. If you take a quarter and place it 12 inches from your eyes, a part of your vision is blocked out by a a gray blind spot. That is what my vision typically looks like.
> ...


----------



## a (May 28, 2004)

This is my new car. It's the first new car I've ever had. God has provided a means for me to have a new car since I got my new co-op job at Alcatel.

It is a 2004 Hyundai Tiburon GT V6. Alpine White, black leather interior, 6-speed manual tranny, Infinity 7-speaker sound, 17&quot; aluminum wheels, 215/45R michelin tires...

no bumper stickers... just a parking sticker inside the windshield for my covered parking at my apartment (keep the hail away)... And i wash it just about every week!

I am so proud of my car... i am very thankful for it... i've never had anything this nice my whole life, and i can only thank God a million times for providing a way for me to have this...


[img:c3d5968d45]http://www.hyundaiusa.com/Vehicle_Data/asset_upload_file684_2063.jpg[/img:c3d5968d45]


----------



## Craig (May 28, 2004)

[quote:0d1b6a48c3]
It is a 2004 Hyundai Tiburon GT V6. 
[/quote:0d1b6a48c3]
Excellent car, Ace! I really really wanted one of those, but it didn't make sense for me at the time. I ended up getting a Hyundai Sonata....my wife drives that one now....

What do I drive?

A 1990 Pontiac Grand Prix with over 200K miles on it. It's still going strong!

I love where Hyundai has taken their cars. You can get a great vehicle brand new and not feel too guilty about it! 100K mile warranty, fully loaded, and still cheaper than a not so loaded Honda or Toyota. Also, I've had the Sonata for 2 years now: not one problem mechanically. The battery that comes with those cars tend to die early (happened to me this winter). 

My next car, if I don't have enough money will probably be another Hyundai...if I have a bit more money, probably a Pontiac or somethig really, really cool!


----------



## Christopher (May 28, 2004)

Brent, that is an awsome testamony!


----------



## a (May 28, 2004)

[quote:5816bbdeed][i:5816bbdeed]Originally posted by Craig[/i:5816bbdeed]
[quote:5816bbdeed]
It is a 2004 Hyundai Tiburon GT V6. 
[/quote:5816bbdeed]
Excellent car, Ace! I really really wanted one of those, but it didn't make sense for me at the time. I ended up getting a Hyundai Sonata....my wife drives that one now....

What do I drive?

A 1990 Pontiac Grand Prix with over 200K miles on it. It's still going strong!

I love where Hyundai has taken their cars. You can get a great vehicle brand new and not feel too guilty about it! 100K mile warranty, fully loaded, and still cheaper than a not so loaded Honda or Toyota. Also, I've had the Sonata for 2 years now: not one problem mechanically. The battery that comes with those cars tend to die early (happened to me this winter). 

My next car, if I don't have enough money will probably be another Hyundai...if I have a bit more money, probably a Pontiac or somethig really, really cool! [/quote:5816bbdeed]


thanks craig!
i am greatly enjoying this car... it actually a heavy car, so it feels very solid - that surprised me compared to other cars of the same size... i've only this car since february, so i haven't had enough time to find anything wrong with it... 

i almost bought the sonata - excellent car... i would've got that one in white as well... that car looks like a jaguar to me... nonetheless, it's a very nice car as well... but i don't have kids yet, so that was my justification for getting the coupe...


----------



## a (May 28, 2004)

[quote:0656ff8a1c][i:0656ff8a1c]Originally posted by Christopher[/i:0656ff8a1c]
Brent, that is an awsome testamony! [/quote:0656ff8a1c]


----------



## Gregg (May 28, 2004)

1984 Chevy van and 1985 5th Ave. Both fully paid for


----------



## SoldierOfTheRock (May 28, 2004)

*Those cars are nothing!*

I have a car that could take any of those. None of you will ever ride in one of these monsters...

We are talking about a Geo! A Geo Prizm!
224,000 miles, the heatsheild rattles, the muffler is gone for the most part, and the custom rust speed holes make this thing fly.

I could not believe it when my Dad let me take this thing out on my own. I mean, can you believe any parent would let their son ride around in a chick-magnet like that?!?!

This thing is fully loaded, hand-crank windows, cracked windshield, wippers stop in the middle of the windshield, and the seat-belts don't go all the way in anymore! The washer fluid spray thingies dont work either - the hose inside is disconnected and sprays the crap al over on the engine. - Of course you can understand that is needed to cool it down once I get to speeds 50mph and lower. - The car shakes kinda weird at 55mph, but who needs to go that fast anyway?

-Just be glad I am driving this thing in Ohio!

Go ahead an weep boys 'and girls' My car is truly one of a kind!

By the way, if you happen to see someone at the side of the road in a White/Rusted Geo stop and help him. I know it may seem scary with them screaming in what it seems like tongues at the car, just tell him you are on the Puritan Message board and I'm sure this 'hypothetical' driver would be very grateful for a ride. 

Did I forget to mention that it is paid for. 

Don't feel too sorry for me, I am upgrading to a 1986 Toyota Celica June 7th and my sister inherits that beast!

....We use to have to AMC Eagles, ha ha ha, my mom used them on the mail-route.


----------



## SoldierOfTheRock (May 28, 2004)

*A Honda!*

Shouldn't we all be in a Honda?

As christians should we not all be in one Accord?







For those a little slow - the Honda Accord.


----------



## Gregg (May 28, 2004)

I know of a guy who had a snowplow installed on an AMC Eagle.:yes:


----------



## Gregg (May 28, 2004)

Can anybody give us a tow?


----------



## rembrandt (May 28, 2004)

vow for poverty: my 90' Corolla.


----------



## Gregg (May 28, 2004)

That's still pretty new to me.


----------



## lkjohnson (May 28, 2004)

I am driving either a '94 Chev S-10 pickup or a 99 Olds 88. Both paid for, thank you Lord.

BTW, Wayne. I must disagree with your bovine nomenclature. Having grown up raising those critters on a cotton and cattle operation in West Texas (Glasscock County), I assure you that a cow is no longer a heifer once the [b:9e36775304]first[/b:9e36775304] calf is born. Once she has given birth, she is a cow. A &quot;springing heifer&quot; is a heifer that is pregnant. Juveniles are no longer referred to as calves once they are weaned. When they are weaned they are usually called yearlings, either yearling bulls, yearling heifers, or (and we must not forget) yearling steers. Also, while I have heard some say &quot;throw a calf,&quot; more common cattlemen talk is to &quot;drop a calf.&quot; Furthermore, cattle is [b:9e36775304]almost always[/b:9e36775304] plural and can refer to any and all livestock on a ranch, but is generally associated with bovines. A singular specimen of the species is, by the way, a &quot;head of cattle.&quot;

And, yes, Mary. They are called horns because they are &quot;permanent&quot; rather than shed seasonally. Antlers are horns that are shed seasonally. Also, both males and females of the species have horns. As far as I know, only males have antlers.

Now for the real test of bovine nomenclature. What does one call a cow or bull that naturally does not have horns, such as the angus or jersey breeds? Note that the term does not refer to a naturally horned animal that has had its horns cut off or burned off. Lawrence, you better get this one.

[Edited on 5-29-2004 by lkjohnson]


----------



## a (May 28, 2004)

[quote:07d0b867fe][i:07d0b867fe]Originally posted by SoldierOfTheRock[/i:07d0b867fe]
I have a car that could take any of those. None of you will ever ride in one of these monsters...

We are talking about a Geo! A Geo Prizm!
224,000 miles, the heatsheild rattles, the muffler is gone for the most part, and the custom rust speed holes make this thing fly.

I could not believe it when my Dad let me take this thing out on my own. I mean, can you believe any parent would let their son ride around in a chick-magnet like that?!?!

This thing is fully loaded, hand-crank windows, cracked windshield, wippers stop in the middle of the windshield, and the seat-belts don't go all the way in anymore! The washer fluid spray thingies dont work either - the hose inside is disconnected and sprays the crap al over on the engine. - Of course you can understand that is needed to cool it down once I get to speeds 50mph and lower. - The car shakes kinda weird at 55mph, but who needs to go that fast anyway?

-Just be glad I am driving this thing in Ohio!

Go ahead an weep boys 'and girls' My car is truly one of a kind!

By the way, if you happen to see someone at the side of the road in a White/Rusted Geo stop and help him. I know it may seem scary with them screaming in what it seems like tongues at the car, just tell him you are on the Puritan Message board and I'm sure this 'hypothetical' driver would be very grateful for a ride. 

Did I forget to mention that it is paid for. 

Don't feel too sorry for me, I am upgrading to a 1986 Toyota Celica June 7th and my sister inherits that beast!

....We use to have to AMC Eagles, ha ha ha, my mom used them on the mail-route. [/quote:07d0b867fe]


LOL HAHAHAHAH hilarious post!


----------



## Mary (May 28, 2004)

Wow. Imagine my shock when I saw all the responses...

A few comments:

FC: Your dream car is a minivan? OK, stick with the avatar of your dad...it now fits.

Seth: we call Neons &quot;Happy Cars&quot; here. Don't get too hyped over the Mustang, though. You know what Ford stands for, don't you?

Irish: You WALK places? Could never happen here. Never. You must live in a SMALL town.

Blade: DeLoreans are SWEET! Course you know he's incarcerated, right? 

Gregg &amp; Janice: GMs rock! (Although I agree, Janice, the Dodge Ram is a NOICE looking truck!) LOL on the mafiamobile...I call car size by the size of the trunk - a Town Car is a 2 mobster trunk...

Wayne: You have excellent taste in vehicles, so I will forgive your attitude! I seriously have only been within 1000 yards of a cow once in my life (at some county fair up north). They had a &quot;petting zoo&quot; kind of thing and I thought, &quot;Oh. That's kind of cool.&quot; Then I got up close to a cow. Those things are HUGE!!!! And she made eye contact with me, at which point I backed away, and vowed never to come near one again. My favorite part of the whole fair was the demolition derby. Like I said, I am a city slicker...OK, so one more dumb question. (You have the chance to redeem yourself for being REALLY MEAN.) If they are called &quot;bullhorns,&quot; how do I explain it as it was &quot;bullhorns&quot; and not &quot;bullhorns&quot; (as in he was making a political speech out of bullhorns that were attached to his car..) 

Ace, the Tiburon is a very nice looking car. It always catches my eye on the road.

Cajun: I'm sorry to hear about your eyesight. My landlady has the same thing (she's older than you, though). She's (apparently) quite a famous jazz pianist (I don't listen to jazz, but people who do assure me she is famous). She just got back from playing some concerts in Europe. Your testimony is wonderful, though.


And I saved the best for last...

Soldier of the Rock: A Geo Prizm? You are the superstud of the board! I'm pretty sure that Steve McQueen drove a Geo Prizm in Bullitt. Of course, it was a little souped up, but still...

Nobody has a cool older car that they drive? That is a major hobby up here. People store them in the winter and then drive them around in the summer. And some people take &quot;newer&quot; older cars (Delta 88s and Cutlasses are popular) and restore them to cherry then use them as their main car. (Insurance is really high here.) I would love to do that, but I'm not nearly enough of a mechanic to be able to keep it up. 

We sure could make muscle cars. It's sad those days are over. The old Chrysler muscle cars of the late 60s were the pinnacle...the Charger, the Challenger...there's never been anything better than them on the road. Exept for the fact that they get 4 miles to the gallon, they're great!

Mary :bs2:


----------



## a (May 28, 2004)

[quote:d35416ae39][i:d35416ae39]Originally posted by Mary[/i:d35416ae39]
Seth: we call Neons &quot;Happy Cars&quot; here. Don't get too hyped over the Mustang, though. You know what Ford stands for, don't you?[/quote:d35416ae39]


Found On Road Dead?!?!?!


----------



## Mary (May 28, 2004)

lkjohnson wrote:
[quote:926f3deae5]
Now for the real test of bovine nomenclature. What does one call a cow or bull that naturally does not have horns, such as the angus or jersey breeds? 
[/quote:926f3deae5]

Ooh, can I guess? Freaks?

I have heard of jersey cows. Apparently, they are not actually a breed with really big mall hair and Lee press-on nails, but they have very rich milk. I've never had jersey milk. We do, however, have a herd of guernsey cows somewhere in michigan, and WOW is that some good milk! Yummy-yum!

I still couldn't pick a guernsey cow out of a line up, though.


I feel so much smarter with all this new cow knowledge, I have to change my sign-off...

Mary :grad:


----------



## Mary (May 28, 2004)

[quote:fbaba7d4d8][i:fbaba7d4d8]Originally posted by ace[/i:fbaba7d4d8]
[quote:fbaba7d4d8][i:fbaba7d4d8]Originally posted by Mary[/i:fbaba7d4d8]
Seth: we call Neons &quot;Happy Cars&quot; here. Don't get too hyped over the Mustang, though. You know what Ford stands for, don't you?[/quote:fbaba7d4d8]


Found On Road Dead?!?!?!  [/quote:fbaba7d4d8]

That works. Also popular is Fix Or Repair Daily.

If you're ever in Detroit, look me up. I can show you the ORIGINAL Ford plant in Highland Park. The building is still standing, although since it's in the middle of Highland Park, who knows how long that will last...We also have the Henry Ford museum in Dearborn. It is super-cool!

Mary :bs2:


----------



## a (May 28, 2004)

[quote:6dd19ecf54][i:6dd19ecf54]Originally posted by Mary[/i:6dd19ecf54]
Nobody has a cool older car that they drive? That is a major hobby up here. People store them in the winter and then drive them around in the summer. And some people take &quot;newer&quot; older cars (Delta 88s and Cutlasses are popular) and restore them to cherry then use them as their main car. (Insurance is really high here.) I would love to do that, but I'm not nearly enough of a mechanic to be able to keep it up. 

We sure could make muscle cars. It's sad those days are over. The old Chrysler muscle cars of the late 60s were the pinnacle...the Charger, the Challenger...there's never been anything better than them on the road. Exept for the fact that they get 4 miles to the gallon, they're great!

Mary :bs2: [/quote:6dd19ecf54]


Mary, I am totally with you on the classics...

When I was growing up, my dad always showed me pictures and told me stories about all his old hot rods...

We had a '65 Mustang Fastback and a '49 Studebaker Champion... 

i love the tv show American HotRods on discovery... those cars are awesome!!!


ace

[Edited on 5-29-2004 by ace]


----------



## Mary (May 28, 2004)

[quote:11338d6a8a][i:11338d6a8a]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:11338d6a8a]
[quote:11338d6a8a]
Nobody has a cool older car that they drive
[/quote:11338d6a8a]

I used to have a 74 chevy mallibu.

I was racing a ford mustang and he tried to pull something on me so I turned her into him and plowed him up on someones front lawn. Loking bak it wasn't the smartest decision I've made. I haven't had a muscle car since but if i get one again it will be mopar!

-Paul [/quote:11338d6a8a]

No, probably not the best decision you ever made, but you would totally be able to hold your own in Detroit! I watched someone intentionally swerve into someone today to get them to move. The other car didn't budge. This little fracas went on for a quarter of a mile! We are a whole other breed of driver here.

Those old malibus are pretty cool as well. GM had the second-best muscle cars, with Ford bringing up the rear with the Mustang. (Sorry Seth)

Mopar is the BEST! Man, you can hear those engines coming, and do they ever sound excellent...what power!

One of the few DVDs I own is Bullitt, and I just love to watch the chase scene...except McQueen should have been in the Charger. Why they had to put him in the Mustang I will never understand. And I guess that when they were testing out the cars to get them road worthy for the chase, the only mod they had to make on the Charger was cop shocks. The Mustang basically had to get overhauled, and McQueen could still barely keep up. And he was a serious racer!

No info about cows for me, huh?

Mary :bs2:


----------



## Gregg (May 28, 2004)

3 experts ready to give info on anything related to cows


----------



## Mary (May 28, 2004)

[quote:acd8e077df][i:acd8e077df]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:acd8e077df]
what do you mean info about cows? [/quote:acd8e077df]

You Californians just aren't into our hip-hop lingo, yo...

No, Wayne was explaining all kinds of important cow-related information to me. If I ever meet a cow in a dark alley, I need to know how to handle myself.

Actually, I asked for it, because I displayed my total livestock ignorance on the very first post on this thread.

Let me ask you this, Paul...does your current (non-muscle) car have bullhorns on the grill? Or possibly a papal hat?

Mary :bs2:


----------



## pastorway (May 29, 2004)

2000 Toyota Tundra

A foor door truck with a Land Cruiser engine, the highest safety record, best gas mileage and best emissions, best reliability, best resale value, and best ride of all trucks...and that is not just my opinion!

Phillip


----------



## Mary (May 29, 2004)

[quote:6b2f9197eb][i:6b2f9197eb]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:6b2f9197eb]
I have work van that I use (free gas, free insurance, free check-ups) I also have a chevy s-10 extended cab with tinted windows (red) and I will be putting a large sticker on it that says, &quot;are you epistemologically self-conscious&quot; in the near future. [/quote:6b2f9197eb]

Epistemologically. You sure do like your big words, don't you? Just make sure you spell it right on the bumper sticker. But I still think the papal hat on the grill would be more succinct.

You have red-tinted windows? Or a red truck? That's like saying you like dogs - are you fond of them or do you like to eat them? There's a big difference...

I won't tell you the Detroit attitude about the S-10. I'm sure you make it work, and that's the important thing! 

BTW, I'm sorry, but if you're cruising around town in a truck with red-tinted windows, you HAVE to be the villain in the Puritan Smackdown. Have to be.

Mary


----------



## Mary (May 29, 2004)

[quote:c475538c3e][i:c475538c3e]Originally posted by Paul manata[/i:c475538c3e]
red truck dark black tinted windows. [/quote:c475538c3e]

Better. But I still think you'd be the better villain. Don't fret. Wasn't Rowdy Roddy Piper the villain? People loved him!

Pastorway..you are so sensible! That's exactly the sort of vehicle I can picture you in. But since you're in Texas, PLEASE tell me you have bullhorns on yours...

Mary :bs2:


----------



## FrozenChosen (May 29, 2004)

Mary, you're obviously embarassed at how much my car out-rocks yours. My car is to your car what Christopher and Paul Manata think San Diego is to everywhere else.

And it's not my dream car.

But it's still better than yours.


----------



## Mary (May 29, 2004)

[quote:d0d99d2f22][i:d0d99d2f22]Originally posted by FrozenChosen[/i:d0d99d2f22]
Mary, you're obviously embarassed at how much my car out-rocks yours. My car is to your car what Christopher and Paul Manata think San Diego is to everywhere else.

And it's not my dream car.

But it's still better than yours. [/quote:d0d99d2f22]

FC. A minivan cannot outrock anything under the sun. Please hear me. A minivan is to cars what doubleknit polyester is to clothes. If a minivan were music, it would be Michael Bolton. You're still young. You have a future. If you want your future to include girls in any capacity, flee from the minivan. RUN, I tell you. RUN.

Mary


----------



## jfschultz (May 29, 2004)

I have a 2000 Toyota Camry V6-LE, and waiting for a Prius that I ordered a couple of months ago.


----------



## Mary (May 29, 2004)

Paul Manata wrote:
[quote:05342605e9]
...and a shotgun rack. and chew stains all over the driver's side of the truck and mud flaps with the Elmer Fudd on them saying &quot;back off.&quot; 
[/quote:05342605e9]

Elmer Fudd. Let's see...he was bald too, right?

I want a shotgun rack. I can't fit one in my Escort. Someday. HA! I was just talking about how I had to get better at goal setting! 

I do love a BIG pickup truck. An F-250, a Ram...but unless gas prices go WAY down, it's destined to remain a dream...I saw a SWEET pickup today. It was about a 1980 Ford (150 I think) and it was white. Totally restored and with a souped up engine. That kind of thing always puts a big grin on my face. I have actually &quot;chased&quot; really cool cars, if I couldn't tell what they were. I have yet to meet a psycho that way, although it's probably not the safest thing I've ever done. But the guys are always cool about it, and they LOVE to talk about their cars...

YES! Manata's embracing his inner villain! We could probably braodcast the Smackdown on the Net...

Mary :bs2:


----------



## Mary (May 29, 2004)

[quote:99263b62e2][i:99263b62e2]Originally posted by jfschultz[/i:99263b62e2]
I have a 2000 Toyota Camry V6-LE, and waiting for a Prius that I ordered a couple of months ago. [/quote:99263b62e2]

Hey there, John,

Yeah, we talked about that, didn't we? I think you were my very first U2U...I seemed so sweet and nice back then, didn't I?

It's OK. The foreign car thing happens. I wish the Big 3 would get more competitive, but their idea of competitive is who can make the biggest SUV.

BTW, way to give the right info - &quot;2000 Toyota Camry V6-LE&quot; - you sound like a native!

Mary :bs2:


----------



## FrozenChosen (May 29, 2004)

[quote:7d8d92d6c2][i:7d8d92d6c2]Originally posted by Mary[/i:7d8d92d6c2]
FC. A minivan cannot outrock anything under the sun. Please hear me. A minivan is to cars what doubleknit polyester is to clothes. If a minivan were music, it would be Michael Bolton. You're still young. You have a future. If you want your future to include girls in any capacity, flee from the minivan. RUN, I tell you. RUN.
[/quote:7d8d92d6c2]

Again, we see more of your insecuity.

1) One of my friends has a minivan. He has a girlfriend. Nyah.

2) Minivan's scream &quot;family vehicle&quot; and that says to girls &quot;hey, this guy is already prepared!&quot; And then they faint.

Makes total sense.

But I won't cast my pearls before the swine! Oooh, personal attack! That's right! Get some!


----------



## LawrenceU (May 29, 2004)

I drive a '98 GMC Z71 Extended Cab ('tweaked the engine just a bit. . .) It is teal blue with dark tinted windows. The coolest car I've owned was a 55 Chevy two door. It looked stock from the side. Only when you saw the rear did you begin to get a clue. . . the duals and 14&quot; street slicks began to give a hint to the knowledgable. Underneath it had a 350 that we bored 35 over. The cams, well, you'd have just had to hear it at idle. Packston blower. Triple quadrajets. Four speed gear box, on the floor of course. The only cars I couldn't smoke weren't street legal. I could smoke most of them on the track too. 

When I see these little Japanese toys today with their buzzing mufflers, neon lights, and the bragging about their horse power from there owners I laugh. I tell them that if they want to know what horsepower is they need to get in a car that can cut the sidewalls of the rears if you don't know how to take off in it. One that wrinkles the asphalt on a hot day, literally. One that allows you to come out of the hole at around 10,000 rpm. Now, that is horsepower and torque.

Lance, regarding bovine terminology:
I guess we'd better come up with a poll to see what everybody things the proper answer is.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 29, 2004)

2000 Dodge Grand Caravan
2000 Honda Civic
1994 Ford Ranger

Dream truck: Ford F250 Crew Cab


----------



## a (May 29, 2004)

[quote:fe18079274][i:fe18079274]Originally posted by pastorway[/i:fe18079274]
2000 Toyota Tundra

A foor door truck with a Land Cruiser engine, the highest safety record, best gas mileage and best emissions, best reliability, best resale value, and best ride of all trucks...and that is not just my opinion!

Phillip [/quote:fe18079274]

nice truck indeed! my dad has a tundra, and he loves it dearly... he drives the heck out of it, but has never had any problems...


----------



## a (May 29, 2004)

[quote:df27596a3d][i:df27596a3d]Originally posted by jfschultz[/i:df27596a3d]
I have a 2000 Toyota Camry V6-LE, and waiting for a Prius that I ordered a couple of months ago. [/quote:df27596a3d]

hey Germantown! i have some friends/associates in Germantown named the Chandlers...


----------



## a (May 29, 2004)

[quote:491785a3c5][i:491785a3c5]Originally posted by LawrenceU[/i:491785a3c5]
I drive a '98 GMC Z71 Extended Cab ('tweaked the engine just a bit. . .) It is teal blue with dark tinted windows. The coolest car I've owned was a 55 Chevy two door. It looked stock from the side. Only when you saw the rear did you begin to get a clue. . . the duals and 14&quot; street slicks began to give a hint to the knowledgable. Underneath it had a 350 that we bored 35 over. The cams, well, you'd have just had to hear it at idle. Packston blower. Triple quadrajets. Four speed gear box, on the floor of course. The only cars I couldn't smoke weren't street legal. I could smoke most of them on the track too. 

When I see these little Japanese toys today with their buzzing mufflers, neon lights, and the bragging about their horse power from there owners I laugh. I tell them that if they want to know what horsepower is they need to get in a car that can cut the sidewalls of the rears if you don't know how to take off in it. One that wrinkles the asphalt on a hot day, literally. One that allows you to come out of the hole at around 10,000 rpm. Now, that is horsepower and torque.

Lance, regarding bovine terminology:
I guess we'd better come up with a poll to see what everybody things the proper answer is.  [/quote:491785a3c5]


now THAT's what I'm talking about!!! if i could just have any car in the world, i'd take an original 1966 Carol Shelby 427 Cobra!!!!


----------



## Mary (May 29, 2004)

[quote:8bbd6ed02e][i:8bbd6ed02e]Originally posted by FrozenChosen[/i:8bbd6ed02e]
[quote:8bbd6ed02e][i:8bbd6ed02e]Originally posted by Mary[/i:8bbd6ed02e]
FC. A minivan cannot outrock anything under the sun. Please hear me. A minivan is to cars what doubleknit polyester is to clothes. If a minivan were music, it would be Michael Bolton. You're still young. You have a future. If you want your future to include girls in any capacity, flee from the minivan. RUN, I tell you. RUN.
[/quote:8bbd6ed02e]

Again, we see more of your insecuity.

1) One of my friends has a minivan. He has a girlfriend. Nyah.

2) Minivan's scream &quot;family vehicle&quot; and that says to girls &quot;hey, this guy is already prepared!&quot; And then they faint.

Makes total sense.

But I won't cast my pearls before the swine! Oooh, personal attack! That's right! Get some! [/quote:8bbd6ed02e]

FC, If you want to convince yourself that a minivan is a cool car, go right ahead. You are TOTALLY AND COMPLETELY WRONG, but delusions can be fun.

Did you just call me a pig?! Because I'm pretty sure that a GIRL from Detroit could take down a GUY from Pensacola...

If I keep this up, I will never be able to travel anywhere! I've already been banned from Dan Diego County...

Josh, 

Solomon didn't grow up in Detroit. If he had, he would have understood completely. Just this morning I was out with my aunt, buying flowers for my pots, and I saw an old Caddie (I'm going to say 1953-54-ish). My aunt tried to tell me it was a Chevy. Then she looked closer and agreed that it was a Caddie. She was alive in 1954 (I wasn't even close) but I knew the car and she didn't. The difference? She's from Chicago; I'm from Detroit. My mom says I could name every car on the road as a toddler. There's something in the water here.

Mary :bs2:


----------



## Mary (May 29, 2004)

[quote:26179ca0f5][i:26179ca0f5]Originally posted by LawrenceU[/i:26179ca0f5]
I drive a '98 GMC Z71 Extended Cab ('tweaked the engine just a bit. . .) It is teal blue with dark tinted windows. The coolest car I've owned was a 55 Chevy two door. It looked stock from the side. Only when you saw the rear did you begin to get a clue. . . the duals and 14&quot; street slicks began to give a hint to the knowledgable. Underneath it had a 350 that we bored 35 over. The cams, well, you'd have just had to hear it at idle. Packston blower. Triple quadrajets. Four speed gear box, on the floor of course. The only cars I couldn't smoke weren't street legal. I could smoke most of them on the track too. 

When I see these little Japanese toys today with their buzzing mufflers, neon lights, and the bragging about their horse power from there owners I laugh. I tell them that if they want to know what horsepower is they need to get in a car that can cut the sidewalls of the rears if you don't know how to take off in it. One that wrinkles the asphalt on a hot day, literally. One that allows you to come out of the hole at around 10,000 rpm. Now, that is horsepower and torque.

Lance, regarding bovine terminology:
I guess we'd better come up with a poll to see what everybody things the proper answer is.  [/quote:26179ca0f5]

Lawrence,

You are the official Godfather of this thread. You just gave all these chilluns an education! I would be willing to bet that we have some googling going on right now... I don't think I've ever seen a Chevy from that era with duelies...Of course I don't have to tell you that the Mopars in the Chrysler muscle cars went up to 440...Are rebuilt cars a big thing where you're from? 

You take the cake! And thank you for not making fun of my lack of livestock knowledge...

Mary :bs2:


----------



## FrozenChosen (May 29, 2004)

Mary, you'd have to catch me first. And I've got a nasty long stride.


----------



## Mary (May 29, 2004)

[quote:61f904fcab][i:61f904fcab]Originally posted by FrozenChosen[/i:61f904fcab]
Mary, you'd have to catch me first. And I've got a nasty long stride. [/quote:61f904fcab]

So you're basically saying you would run away...okeydokey then.

Did you ever tell me who the pic in your avatar is?

Mary :bs2:


----------



## FrozenChosen (May 29, 2004)

It's Jean-Luc Picard from Star Trek.

No, I'm not an ST fan.

John Calvin was born in Picardy, France, and one of the early derogatory names for a Calvinist was &quot;Picard.&quot; Haha, I rock at puns.


----------



## king of fools (May 29, 2004)

ARGH, I wasn't logged in and I lost my long post! 

I've got a '99 F150.

However, I have been looking at the Ford Escape gas/electric hybrid. It's pretty cool, gets 35mpg. The trick is that when you're at a red light, the gas engine stops and the electric motor kicks in. It's got a 330v Nickel-metal something battery that is large and flat and is warrantied for 8 years. Plus, when you hit the brakes, the vehicle recaptures the energy from decelleration and recharges the battery so you never have to plug it in. Pretty cool.

I used to be all about having fast cars or big trucks, but now I'd much rather have a safe and fuel effieient vehicle.:wr50:


----------



## Mary (May 29, 2004)

Steve,

I HATE it when that happens...

Yeah, we could start a thread that goes: you know you're getting older when...

I am still undecided about those hybrids. From what I hear, they're new enough that getting them fixed practically requires a second mortgage. I'll be the one who waits until they are the equivalent of the $42.99 DVD player I bought at Meijers.

Mary :bs2:


----------



## Mary (May 29, 2004)

[quote:5c330742c5][i:5c330742c5]Originally posted by FrozenChosen[/i:5c330742c5]
It's Jean-Luc Picard from Star Trek.

No, I'm not an ST fan.

John Calvin was born in Picardy, France, and one of the early derogatory names for a Calvinist was &quot;Picard.&quot; Haha, I rock at puns. [/quote:5c330742c5]

Where was HE on the Starship Enterprise??? I remember Kirk, Spock and Scotty. And the black lady (but I can't get her name right now). I have no recollection of him at all...

And of course I am not a Trekkie, but back in the day (the 70s) there was no cable, no video games, no VCRs, no DVDs. We had to either watch reruns on broadcast TV or PLAY OUTSIDE! Actually, we were usually outside, until it got really hot. Then we would sit in the neighbor's den (they had an air-conditioned den, which was pretty swank back then) and watch reruns. That is how I was introduced to all things sci-fi: Star Trek, Lost in Space, Twilight Zone...Actually Twilight Zone was really cool.

It seems like a looong time ago...

Mary :bs2:


----------



## Mary (May 29, 2004)

Just to give you guys some idea of what it's like to drive in the Motor City...

This morning I left home around 8-ish to go get flowers to plant. I get on I-94 (which is 55 mph) and am clipping along at about 73. I'm being wary, because it's Memorial Day weekend, which apparently the cops interpret as a money making festival. And I can't exactly claim that I was just keeping up with traffic at 8 am on Saturday.

I spy a big sedan coming up on my left, FAST. Oops. Is it one of our Men in Blue? Well, I think, if it is, he's already clocked me, so I may as well be hung for a sheep as for a lamb, right? The car proceeds to pass me, and...

There's a little old lady driving it! She was 70 if she was a day! She had to have been doing at least 85, since she flew by me and I was doing 73...

Mary :bs2:


----------



## humble_soul (May 29, 2004)

2002 Chrysler Town and Country
1999 Chrysler Sebring Jxi
1987 Dodge PowerRam


----------



## LawrenceU (May 29, 2004)

[quote:e58f2dd425]...Of course I don't have to tell you that the Mopars in the Chrysler muscle cars went up to 440[/quote:e58f2dd425]

True. But, Chevy went to 454!!


----------



## king of fools (May 29, 2004)

A couple of years ago I was convinced that as a good Christian, I needed to obey the speed laws ... becuase, after all they are the law of the land regardless if they are enforced exactly at the posted limit and regardless of what I can get away with.

What did it get me? The finger at least 5 times per day. Seriously, I think that if I would drive the speed limit in Dallas I would get shot inside of a month from some crazy road rager.

I still think I should drive the speed limit, but I'm more concerned with the idiot crazies running me off the road.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (May 29, 2004)

I know someone here who use to drive a Mustang, a rather worn out one at that


----------



## king of fools (May 29, 2004)

Yeah, an '82 mustang with a build '89 long-block 5.0 H.O. 

Having a car that did 13s in the quarter-mile was fun, but I sure don't miss the days of 11 mpg.

Sigh, and I was just thinking about how nice it would be to have a mini-van so Kristie can go shopping while I can sit in the back and read or watch a DVD.


----------



## luvroftheWord (May 29, 2004)

I drive a red 1999 Oldsmobile Alero. My grandparents bought it for me for my high school graduation. It has a 3.4L V6 and 170 hp. I really like the way it runs and the way it looks when its cleaned up, but I've had my share of problems with it. But the good news is that I've had it for 5 years now and its only got 68K miles on it.

If I ever win the powerball or something, I'm going to buy either a Nissan 350Z or a Mazda RX8. But I will never buy an American made car ever again, unless its a Corvette. 

Trucks, on the other hand... I really like Chevy trucks, especially the Avalanche. I also like those new Colorados. I didn't like the changes they made to the 2003 Silverado, which is why I would buy an Avalanche or a Colorado instead. 

I've never been a Ford man, but I must say that the new F150 is impressive. Has anyone seen pics of the 2005 Ford Mustang?


----------



## JonathonHunt (May 29, 2004)

Volvo 740 GL Saloon. 1990 Registration. 250,000 miles....

Cost me all of 150 pounds...

Still going strong!


----------



## king of fools (May 29, 2004)

*Gas / Electric Hybrids*

One issue for the gas/electric hybrid is that for 2004 you get a $1500 tax credit on your federal taxes (plus additional on state income taxes if you have them). 

Plus, I estimated that I would save about $1250/year on gas (at $2.00/gallon). So, I could bank those savings, and in 4 years if there were any problems with it, I would still be $6500 ahead of where I would be with the non-hybrid..

Somethng like the Prius would save me even more money on gas each year. So the idea of facing something like a $4000 auto repair bill would still leave me $1500 better off financially.


----------



## cupotea (May 29, 2004)

*I'm driving*

...my husband crazy.


----------



## Gregg (May 29, 2004)

[quote:d92562c4fe][i:d92562c4fe]Originally posted by luvroftheWord[/i:d92562c4fe]


Trucks, on the other hand... I really like Chevy trucks, especially the Avalanche. I also like those new Colorados. I didn't like the changes they made to the 2003 Silverado, which is why I would buy an Avalanche or a Colorado instead. 

[/quote:d92562c4fe]

I had a K 20 Chevy 4x4 in the early 1990's and a Ford E 350 Cube Van a couple of years ago. I kind of miss the cube van.


----------



## Mary (May 29, 2004)

[quote:41b1436d08][i:41b1436d08]Originally posted by LawrenceU[/i:41b1436d08]
[quote:41b1436d08]...Of course I don't have to tell you that the Mopars in the Chrysler muscle cars went up to 440[/quote:41b1436d08]

True. But, Chevy went to 454!! [/quote:41b1436d08]

Lawrence...Which Chevy went to a 454? I knew they were powerful, but I thought the 440 was as big as it got...

Mary


----------



## cupotea (May 29, 2004)

my first car- rust colored (once red) '87 chevy celebrity given to me by one of the elders in my church because, in his own words, &quot;he could not sell it in good conscience&quot;. Took it understanding that it needed a new timing chain. Turns out it was the timing gears. Then the battery. Then the radiator. Then the water pump. Then the head gaskets. After I had put about $1000 into my &quot;free&quot; car the block developed a crack. Sold it to some friends on campus who drove it out into the desert (still not sure how they pulled that off) and had an afternoon of fun alternating between sledgehammers, baseball bats, and various firearms.

2nd (and current) car- white '87 pontiac sunbird with only 83,000 miles on it. Replaced the power steering pump when I bought it, and haven't had to do a thing to it since. Runs beautifuly. Have a bumper sticker on the back which reads &quot;future dictator of the world&quot;. Been thinking about the whole gun rack thing... always thought it would be really cool to do a gun rack with one of those matched samurai sword sets on it.


----------



## jfschultz (May 29, 2004)

[quote:27794c95da][i:27794c95da]Originally posted by king of fools[/i:27794c95da]
One issue for the gas/electric hybrid is that for 2004 you get a $1500 tax credit on your federal taxes (plus additional on state income taxes if you have them). 

Plus, I estimated that I would save about $1250/year on gas (at $2.00/gallon). So, I could bank those savings, and in 4 years if there were any problems with it, I would still be $6500 ahead of where I would be with the non-hybrid..

Somethng like the Prius would save me even more money on gas each year. So the idea of facing something like a $4000 auto repair bill would still leave me $1500 better off financially. [/quote:27794c95da]

There seems to have been more &quot;bad&quot; press about the Prius falling short of the EPA mileage estimate that I have seen for quite a while. Don't count on the 60 MPG that EPA says, their test is not that realistic.

Based on what I have read in discussion groups, such as www.priuschat.com, I suspect that the Prius is more sensitive to the way one drives than is a conventional car. So a driving style that may cost you 10% in gas mileage in a regular car might cost you 20-30% in a Prius. Since they will use the same basic technology, the same would probably be true of the Ford Escape Hybrid, Lexus R400h, and Toyota Highlander Hybrid that will be out during the 2005 model year.

On the flip side all the current hybrids provide a readout of their gas mileage. This is helping drivers to learn how to best drive a hybrid.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Stewardship - Gen 1:28 - Not Plunder


----------



## LawrenceU (May 30, 2004)

[quote:3e87e53f81]Lawrence...Which Chevy went to a 454? I knew they were powerful, but I thought the 440 was as big as it got... 

[/quote:3e87e53f81]

The 454 big block was an available option during varied years on the Nova and Camaro. It was a sleeper option. Many folks new of the 396 and the killer 427, but even a lot of dealers didn't know of the 454 option. If you find one snatch it up.

For what it's worth, the 396 will smoke a 440 bubbler any day. I've seen it happen all too often. Those Mopar engines sound good, but the best sound is that of the announcer over the loudspeaker saying, 'And crossing the line first is number 26 driving the Bowtie. . . What a run!&quot;


----------



## BrianLanier (May 30, 2004)

2002 Honda S2000 White/Red Interior 

[Edited on 5-30-2004 by BrianLanier]


----------



## king of fools (May 30, 2004)

I thought minivans got good gas mileage. They don't get any better than a truck.


----------



## a (May 31, 2004)

*Guess what I saw today!!!*

i thought you car buffs might appreciate this little story...

i took my parents over to this Panoz dealer today in Plano, TX...

in the showroom, they had a brand new Ferrari F355 that looked so awesome, but yet, something seemed strange in the Ferrari's facial expression... it almost seemed shy or embarrassed... and then...

and then there it was... just behind the glass - just out of reach... a 1966 427 Cobra... so cherry... Dark blue with the white racing stripes... oh man... (no wonder the Ferrari looked embarrased... hehehe)


----------



## Mary (May 31, 2004)

LawrenceU wrote:

For what it's worth, the 396 will smoke a 440 bubbler any day. I've seen it happen all too often. Those Mopar engines sound good, but the best sound is that of the announcer over the loudspeaker saying, 'And crossing the line first is number 26 driving the Bowtie. . . What a run!&quot; 

My dad swears by Chevy muscle cars. I personally like the Chryslers better...(dads never know anything!) My ultimate car would be a replica of the one the bad guys drove in Bullitt, which was a Charger (1968, I think). That thing was sooo sweet! It seems to me the Duke Boys also drove a Charger (or a Challenger)...

I don't see many old Novas on the road, but now that I know to look out for them, I will be...The Camaro, of course, I know, but I had no idea the engines got so big in those...

I don't know what For what it's worth means...

Have you even been up here for the Dream Cruise? It is the neatest thing ever. I mean, all summer around here everybody's cruising in their classics (if they have one) while the rest of us drool, but the Dream Cruise is the ultimate! It goes for miles...

Mary 
:bs2:


----------



## Scott Bushey (May 31, 2004)

I am drving an Accord LX; my wife drives the nuevo Scion xB by Toyota.
[img:f0d4d76e07]http://www.toyotacelicaonline.com/celica1/news/bbx.jpg[/img:f0d4d76e07]

[Edited on 6-1-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Gregg (May 31, 2004)

I still remember when I was a little boy, My father bought home a beautiful new red 1966 Ford Galaxy (which was a company car). I'll never forget how nice that car was and the new car smell of the interior.


----------



## Mary (May 31, 2004)

[quote:145d0c504e][i:145d0c504e]Originally posted by Gregg[/i:145d0c504e]
I still remember when I was a little boy, My father bought home a beautiful new red 1966 Ford Galaxy (which was a company car). I'll never forget how nice that car was and the new car smell of the interior. [/quote:145d0c504e]

When I was a very small child, we had a dark green LTD. My parents &amp; I drove all the way to Boulder, CO to visit my aunts in that thing. My crib mattress fit across the back seat, so it must have been a HUGE car. (I have no recollection of this, I was about 18 months old.) 

I saw a Galaxy from just about that time period yesterday..It was green though.

Does the rest of the country have so many people who cruise in restored old cars????? Curious...

Mary :bs2:


----------



## Gregg (May 31, 2004)

[quote:8b7e6c25fd][i:8b7e6c25fd]Originally posted by Mary[/i:8b7e6c25fd]


Does the rest of the country have so many people who cruise in restored old cars????? Curious...

Mary :bs2: [/quote:8b7e6c25fd]

Reply...

When I was in the service and we were deployed to Arizona, you saw many people there driving older classic cars. They don't rust out like they do in the northeast due to road salt in the winter. The biggest problem they have is the sun/heat degrading the interiors of the cars and I suppose fading the paint somewhat too. Manyof those old cars still looked like new.


----------



## kceaster (Jun 1, 2004)

Phillip,

Good choice on the Tundra. My future brother in-law makes them in good 'ole Princeton, Indiana - my unofficial hometown.

Anyone,

I will trade my 2000 Dodge Durango 4X4 for anything that gets over 35mpg. This thing is eating me alive right now.

I prefer a diesel, but as long as the trade gets me out of my loan, I'll take anything.

MINI's ROCK!!! I love the little boogers.

Dream Car - 1968 Ford Mustang Convertable ('68 cause that was the year I was born.)

BTW, that's the only Ford I would ever conciously buy. I am not a fan of FMC.

I'd take a '78-'86 Mercedes 300D if anyone has one. Gotta love that 5 cylinder diesel.

What a varied palate I have.

KC


----------



## Gregg (Jun 1, 2004)

I like vehicles that I can buy for about $700-$1500 and run them until they're worn out.

[Edited on 6-1-2004 by Gregg]


----------



## wsw201 (Jun 1, 2004)

Come on Mary, I wasn't being mean, I was just being &quot;edifying&quot; 

Ike,

You are right about the additional bovine nomenclature. That's why I hedged alittle on my definitions 

Lawrence,

Looks like no one wants to take you up on your poll on polled cattle 

Also, my first car was a 1967 Mustang with a 289. Sweeeeeeeet !


----------



## twogunfighter (Jun 1, 2004)

01 Diesel Excursion (Wife's car)
01 Silverado 2500HD Crew Cab (My truck)
89 F150 (Trail truck)

$28,000 in vehicle debt, which is why the two trucks are for sale!


----------



## Mary (Jun 1, 2004)

[quote:ef6c0b3625][i:ef6c0b3625]Originally posted by twogunfighter[/i:ef6c0b3625]
01 Diesel Excursion (Wife's car)
01 Silverado 2500HD Crew Cab (My truck)
89 F150 (Trail truck)

$28,000 in vehicle debt, which is why the two trucks are for sale!  [/quote:ef6c0b3625]

Ah...he's figured out the painful underbelly - we reel you in with the pretty shinyness and then we've got you!

The Big Three might have me whacked for telling you this, but Gregg has figured out the answer...It's not exciting, but it's what works.

Boy, there are alot of imports being driven by members of the board. There are more in the Motor City than there ever used to be - it used to be you would get your tires slashed, your car keyed, etc. for driving a foreign car around these parts, and ask me about Vincent Chin sometime. Truly a shameful moment in Detroit history...Anyway, there are more than there used to be, but American cars are still the vast majority around here...

And Wayne, it's OK. I only cried for 20 minutes over your harsh and mocking response. 

But you never answered my follow up question!!!! Do you call it a &quot;bull horn&quot; and if so, how do you differentiate between a &quot;bull horn&quot; and a &quot;bullhorn&quot; (the thing you talk out of)? Or does it have its own name? And can you maybe send me one? I kinda thought they were cool...

Mary


----------



## Gregg (Jun 1, 2004)

[quote:1ded884ae4][i:1ded884ae4]Originally posted by twogunfighter[/i:1ded884ae4]
01 Diesel Excursion (Wife's car)
01 Silverado 2500HD Crew Cab (My truck)
89 F150 (Trail truck)

$28,000 in vehicle debt, which is why the two trucks are for sale!  [/quote:1ded884ae4]

Reply...

Chuck, did Dave Ramsey (radio show)help you to decide this?:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DanielC (Jun 2, 2004)

I drive a 1981 yellow Toyota 4x4 pick-up. My dad bought it new when I was two or three. Now it has 370,000 miles on it and its missing the left rear bumper (due to two cars totaling themselves on it). 

Mary - if you're so good at identifying vehicles, let me ask you if you know what a Dacia is. I got hit from behind by one last year while walking down the SIDEWALK. And the lady was going in reverse. I went completely up on top of her trunk. Isn't that ridiculous?


----------



## FrozenChosen (Jun 2, 2004)

Whatever Mary.

I like vantastic vehicles.


----------



## Ex-Baptist (Jun 2, 2004)

I've got a '92 Nissan truck with only 80,000 miles on it. My wife drives a '95 Saturn SL2 with a bunch of miles on it. Oh, and on the weekends I drive a Craftsman GT3000 Garden Tractor around the yard and garden.

Cole


----------



## VanVos (Jun 2, 2004)

Mitsubushi eclispe 2003 sky blue (great to drive around south florida with) take a look 
http://www.mitsubishicars.com/eclipse/index.html

VanVos


----------



## wsw201 (Jun 2, 2004)

[quote:4eea9621af]
And Wayne, it's OK. I only cried for 20 minutes over your harsh and mocking response. 
[/quote:4eea9621af]

Hey, take that back! I wasn't mocking 


[quote:4eea9621af]
But you never answered my follow up question!!!! Do you call it a &quot;bull horn&quot; and if so, how do you differentiate between a &quot;bull horn&quot; and a &quot;bullhorn&quot; (the thing you talk out of)? Or does it have its own name? And can you maybe send me one? I kinda thought they were cool... 
[/quote:4eea9621af]

Actually they are &quot;Bull Horns&quot;. The difference between the two is that when you talk through one of them your voice sounds really really loud. If you do this with the other you will look really really stupid 

{poking fun at city slickerettes is fun, fun, fun  }


And you want Bull Horns on an Escort? They would be bigger than the car


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 2, 2004)

Wayne,
[quote:260b158958]Lawrence, 

Looks like no one wants to take you up on your poll on polled cattle 
[/quote:260b158958]

I was beginning to wonder if anyone noticed that little pun, or if Lance and I were the only ones with knowledge of bovine-ery.


----------



## lkjohnson (Jun 2, 2004)

[quote:07e483e78d][i:07e483e78d]Originally posted by LawrenceU[/i:07e483e78d]
Wayne,
[quote:07e483e78d]Lawrence, 

Looks like no one wants to take you up on your poll on polled cattle 
[/quote:07e483e78d]

I was beginning to wonder if anyone noticed that little pun, or if Lance and I were the only ones with knowledge of bovine-ery. [/quote:07e483e78d]

Lawrence, it seems most of our friends here know more about sheep and goats than cow, bulls, and steers. So, I will have to tell you city folk about cattle and their horns. Polled cattle are animals that have no horns. However, it [b:07e483e78d]usually[/b:07e483e78d] refers to those that have been either mechanically or chemically dehorned. Those that are naturally hornless, such as angus, are called &quot;muley.&quot;

Don't ask me why?


----------



## Mary (Jun 2, 2004)

[quote:53e2efef8b][i:53e2efef8b]Originally posted by DanielC[/i:53e2efef8b]
Mary - if you're so good at identifying vehicles, let me ask you if you know what a Dacia is. I got hit from behind by one last year while walking down the SIDEWALK. And the lady was going in reverse. I went completely up on top of her trunk. Isn't that ridiculous? [/quote:53e2efef8b]

I must confess that I have never heard of a Dacia. So, intrigued, I called my dad, who has forgotten more about cars than I will ever know. He had never heard of it either, so I feel (somewhat) vindicated. It sounds FOREIGN, though - like one of those tiny little eastern bloc country's offerings to the memory of Henry Ford. (Speaking of bat spit...)

If you walked away from the accident, I'm guessing I'm right...am I close?

Mary :bs2:


----------



## Mary (Jun 2, 2004)

[quote:3fb9ea9011][i:3fb9ea9011]Originally posted by FrozenChosen[/i:3fb9ea9011]
Whatever Mary.

I like vantastic vehicles.  [/quote:3fb9ea9011]

Better be careful - you drive around in a minivan and you're going to start looking like your avatar...

Mary


----------



## Mary (Jun 2, 2004)

Wayne, 

Bull horns are bigger than an escort? Are you sure? Because the AMC Eagle I saw (which started this puppy) had bull horns on it, and they weren't bigger than the car...Are there little bitty cows? You know, like Shetland ponies, but cows?

And I am completely OK with being a city slickerette. The closest I ever got to a bird was a Canada goose, and he bit me! (Hence my distrust of birds and Canadians.) I shudder to think what a cow might do to me if I gave him half a chance...

And, no, I don't get whatever your pun was, guys. That's OK. You will never fully understand the significance of 8 Mile Road.

Mary


----------



## DanielC (Jun 3, 2004)

[quote:5a8f47d6fe][i:5a8f47d6fe]Originally posted by Mary[/i:5a8f47d6fe]
[quote:5a8f47d6fe][i:5a8f47d6fe]Originally posted by DanielC[/i:5a8f47d6fe]
Mary - if you're so good at identifying vehicles, let me ask you if you know what a Dacia is. I got hit from behind by one last year while walking down the SIDEWALK. And the lady was going in reverse. I went completely up on top of her trunk. Isn't that ridiculous? [/quote:5a8f47d6fe]

I must confess that I have never heard of a Dacia. So, intrigued, I called my dad, who has forgotten more about cars than I will ever know. He had never heard of it either, so I feel (somewhat) vindicated. It sounds FOREIGN, though - like one of those tiny little eastern bloc country's offerings to the memory of Henry Ford. (Speaking of bat spit...)

If you walked away from the accident, I'm guessing I'm right...am I close?

Mary :bs2: [/quote:5a8f47d6fe]

Well I'm impressed. You narrowed that down so fast its embarassing.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jun 3, 2004)

Lance,
I'd heard that growing up but, I just thought it was a local colloquialism because I've not heard it since. My papa just called them 'slicks'.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 3, 2004)

I own a 99 Ford Mustang and a 2004 Ford Escape


----------



## Mary (Jun 3, 2004)

DanielC wrote:
[quote:4c8760b53e]
Well I'm impressed. You narrowed that down so fast its embarassing. 
[/quote:4c8760b53e]

[b:4c8760b53e]YES!!! IT'S ALL ABOUT THE MOTOR CITY, BABY!!![/b:4c8760b53e]

I'm telling you, we bleed motor oil here. I'm feeling quite puffed up and proud of myself right now!!!

PLUS, this is (by far) the longest thread I ever started! As Mr. Burns would say, &quot;Excellent&quot;...

BTW, did I mention that the Pistons are going to take down the mighty Lakers in the finals?!?!

You ARE a Pistons fan, right??

Mary 

Eastern European Automotive &quot;Technology&quot; 

:bs2::bs2::bs2:

And a dancing banana for Rasheed Wallace


----------



## wsw201 (Jun 3, 2004)

[quote:4c22933415][i:4c22933415]Originally posted by Mary[/i:4c22933415]
Wayne, 

Bull horns are bigger than an escort? Are you sure? Because the AMC Eagle I saw (which started this puppy) had bull horns on it, and they weren't bigger than the car...Are there little bitty cows? You know, like Shetland ponies, but cows?

And I am completely OK with being a city slickerette. The closest I ever got to a bird was a Canada goose, and he bit me! (Hence my distrust of birds and Canadians.) I shudder to think what a cow might do to me if I gave him half a chance...

And, no, I don't get whatever your pun was, guys. That's OK. You will never fully understand the significance of 8 Mile Road.

Mary  [/quote:4c22933415]



The problem is, dear Mary, that since you are from DEtroit, you have a different perspective as to size. Here in Texas, everything is bigger and better, including our Bull Horns (and of course true Bull Horns are from TEXAS LONGHORNS!). That's why you only see Bull Horns on a car that can handle them, like a 1960's model Cadillac Fleetwood (preferrably a convertible). Putting Bull Horns on an Escort is close to sacrilege :yes:

Also, you said &quot;I shudder to think what a cow might do to me if I gave him half a chance...&quot; Remember, a cow is a &quot;her&quot; not a &quot;him&quot;. 

Okay, pop quiz: Best car movie?

Answer: Vanishing Point. I loved that Challenger Kowalski drove!!!


----------



## cupotea (Jun 3, 2004)

2004 Honda Civic

and

1997 Toyota Camry

The Japanese may not have conquered America with military might, but by golly, they have conquered the car market, as well as this man's heart!


----------



## Mary (Jun 3, 2004)

Wayne said:

Okay, pop quiz: Best car movie? 

Answer: Vanishing Point. I loved that Challenger Kowalski drove!!! 

Wayne,
I still gotta give it up for Bullitt - the first ever car chase shot in real time on actual city streets (as opposed to in the studio with all that fake steering going on). I LOVE the story about them getting the Charger and the Mustang (390?) ready - the Mustang almost had to be rebuilt, it needed so many upgrades. The Charger only needed heavy duty shocks...Plus Bullitt had Steve McQueen in it! He makes anything better!!!

The only bad thing is the ultimate destruction of the Charger (and the bad guys) at the end of the chase.

LeMans is another good one (and also features McQueen)... 

That's OK about not being able to put bulls horns on my Escort - how about an effigy of Kobe Bryant? (He's small enough to fit!)

Mary :bs2:


----------



## Mary (Jun 3, 2004)

[quote:90d5b3b716][i:90d5b3b716]Originally posted by JesusFan[/i:90d5b3b716]
2004 Honda Civic

and

1997 Toyota Camry

The Japanese may not have conquered America with military might, but by golly, they have conquered the car market, as well as this man's heart! [/quote:90d5b3b716]

Violent for the ...??? Your thing is cut off and it MAKES NO SENSE! You can't confuse me like that...

Mary :bs2:


----------



## wsw201 (Jun 3, 2004)

[quote:86dca97fee]
That's OK about not being able to put bulls horns on my Escort - how about an effigy of Kobe Bryant? (He's small enough to fit!) 
[/quote:86dca97fee]

Sounds good to me! I hate the Lakers :tomb: I'm a Celtics fan and hating the Lakers is a requirement.

Remember this: &quot;Detroit inbounds the ball. Bird steals the ball, Bird steals the ball!!!! Passes to D.J. and he scoooooooores 

Sorry. I couldn't help myself.


----------



## Mary (Jun 3, 2004)

Wayne,

In the interest of beating an army of Pistons fans to help destroy the forces of evil I will overlook the taunt!

Mary


----------



## DanielC (Jun 3, 2004)

[quote:d25f0531c4][i:d25f0531c4]Originally posted by Mary[/i:d25f0531c4]
DanielC wrote:
[quote:d25f0531c4]
Well I'm impressed. You narrowed that down so fast its embarassing. 
[/quote:d25f0531c4]

[b:d25f0531c4]YES!!! IT'S ALL ABOUT THE MOTOR CITY, BABY!!![/b:d25f0531c4]

I'm telling you, we bleed motor oil here. I'm feeling quite puffed up and proud of myself right now!!!

PLUS, this is (by far) the longest thread I ever started! As Mr. Burns would say, &quot;Excellent&quot;...

BTW, did I mention that the Pistons are going to take down the mighty Lakers in the finals?!?!

You ARE a Pistons fan, right??

Mary 

Eastern European Automotive &quot;Technology&quot; 

:bs2::bs2::bs2:

And a dancing banana for Rasheed Wallace  [/quote:d25f0531c4]


I WAS a pistons fan back in the &quot;Bad Boy I&quot; era, then I switched to the Bulls when Rodman went there. Now I'm simply anti-Lakers, and particularly, anti-Malone, anti-Kobe, and anti-Shaq. Consequently, last week my favorite player was KG. Now I suppose it might as well be Rasheed, partly out of my respect for Isaiah Thomas. If Malone gets a championship ring on his finger, just think how much more that will hurt the next time he hits someone. Does anyone want that?

The Mailman: 
Kobe's judge:
Lakers triple-teaming Rasheed:


----------



## Mary (Jun 3, 2004)

[b:490d240500]YES!!![/b:490d240500] My army is being assembled. Manata will rue the day he tried to diss the Pistons!!!! And BTW, have you seen what rumors he has been spreading about Rasheed?!? Not very nice at all...check the NBA thread if you haven't before...

Mary


----------



## king of fools (Jun 4, 2004)

I have about 4 1/2 months until the baby comes. Becuase I can't afford anything else, I've decided to sell my truck and my wife's sunfire and we'll buy a new minivan for her and the kid and I'll drive a moped to work. Shouldn't take me but an hour to get there in the morning.


----------

